# Don't know where to start



## ivseenbetter (May 4, 2008)

I'm working on building my Theater Room. The room I am using is upstairs on the second floor of our house. I modeled it out the best I can using the google Sketchup program. If you want to look it is located here: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=271cb1378c716ad8e6ae3294e4529063

Anyway, if you don't want to look at it, the measurements are roughly 16' wide by 29' long with slightly less than 9' tall. It has a small offshoot from it on the side. I really keep reading how important room treatment is but I don't know where to begin. I keep hearing about having to use mics to calibrate and complicated programs to measure response curves (that I can't figure out how to read), and reflection points. Is there a "for dummies" guide to walk me through this? I want to address this and I want to learn "why" I would do this but I don't know where to begin. 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

An overhead floor plan, with proposed speaker locations would be helpful. The very generic advice is to cover as much of the front wall as possible with 2", i the side walls with 1-2" at the reflection points,2-4" spaced of the back wall for bass trapping, and superchunk bass traps in every corner you can. If your floor isn't covered, you need a rug, and 2" on the the ceiling should hurt either, especially if your center sits above your screen.

With that off-shoot, you'll want to maintain as much symmetry around your front as possible.

Oh...and where to begin is reading up on all the thread here in the acoustic forum. It will take a while, but will be very informative.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

On the rear wall, I generally like to use a reflective surface bonded to the absorbtion so it's still bass absorbtive but the surround field stays nice and lively. FSK or FRK works well in this application.

Bryan


----------

